# Who uses a mud motor and and a "mud boat" to fish?



## Hunter22 (Feb 9, 2011)

I was just curious as to how many people use "mud boats" with a mud motor to fish out of? Im going to get one in the future to hunt and fish out of and I know it will get where my flats boat cant and it can run in almost in no water. If you have one please state brand motor and boat you use. Im thinking of getting a GTB 1860 with a GTR35 with a level 1 performance upgrade.


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Feb 10, 2011)

I haven't seen em around here, but check out Gator Tail motors and Pro Drive motors. They'll out perform a mud boat because they don't have a rudder. 

A lot of people I talked to like the Gator Tail better, and if memory serves me, it was because they could go into reverse instantly and the pro drive took some work.

You can run those things straight through pluff mud. They're awesome.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Hunter22 (Feb 10, 2011)

Capt. TJ Cheek said:


> I haven't seen em around here, but check out Gator Tail motors and Pro Drive motors. They'll out perform a mud boat because they don't have a rudder.
> 
> A lot of people I talked to like the Gator Tail better, and if memory serves me, it was because they could go into reverse instantly and the pro drive took some work.
> 
> You can run those things straight through pluff mud. They're awesome.



Ya I havent seen any on the Ga coast yet but one may appear sometime in the near future haha. I wana get one to duck hunt/fish out of. I know some places that have big pockets at the end of the mouth of the big creeks and I have seen reds stay in there and seen dozens tailin at a time but couldnt reach em because the channel was 4" deep and my flats boat wouldnt run in that. My buddy has one and we may head down there soon with it so I can test it out in the sound and do some fishin. He has the Gator Tail 35 motor w/ reverse and I think its a 19' boat but he said it can run in mud so I cant wait to try it out. When and if I get one I will get one with a CC and hydraulic steering cause the tiller handle would be a pain to be runnin long distance in constantly fighting the motor.


----------



## G Duck (Feb 11, 2011)

I had a southern duck boat, with a hyper drive short shaft motor for duck hunting. I was not impressed. I think it was a 23 hp kohler.
Those videos are cool, but you aint takin off through a mud  flat on the georgia coast like that. The mud is not that fluffy as it is found out in other parts of the country. If you have a little water you may get some where, but the contour of the bottom of the creeks are not perfectly flat. 
Now for Rhetts, it was the ticket. Go anywhere over anything.
Downfall with mine was the salt. It says powder coated, that just means it looks good for a couple of seasons. Even with a galvanized frame, you still have raw metal parts that are going to rust bad with year round coastal use. There is a reason that they have not caught on here.  By the time you mud bog that thing up a backwater sounding like a Skag lawnmower, aint gonna be a fish left around to catch. But you will look cool though.


----------



## Wood Smoke (Feb 20, 2011)

Hunter22 said:


> I was just curious as to how many people use "mud boats" with a mud motor to fish out of? ........



I have and for backwater fishing its great!  Mine is a Gator Trax 1750 with a 35 stock MB.  I know many folks have some mighty fine flats boats that'll float some skinny water, but the mud boats will go where others can't or won't.  If you're inland coastal fishing I'd say its great.  I've also offshore flats fished in mine several times at Econfina river sucessfully, but if the chop gets up and the wind picks up the swells you better get in close and be ready to get back into a river or to the ramp.  Most of these boats have low sides, and a windy ride on rough chop will get you pretty soaked!


----------

